# Oboe Concerrto



## max1024

I am now a senior in high school, but last year I took the AP music theory exam. As part of the actual AP class, our instructor ordered a practice test for us to take. It happened to be the exam from 2003. One of the listening examples from this exam was an oboe concerto that I really enjoyed but cannot for the life of me find any information on. So, does anyone have any information on the oboe concerto from the 2003 AP Music Theory exam?


----------



## Harmonie

Aw... I don't know if you'll be able to find it out.

In my AP Music Theory class we were doing a practice test, and even my teacher couldn't find out the names of the pieces.


----------



## zigzag

There are probably squillions of oboe concertos about, but only a few get played with any regularity. For a start, did it sound like it might have been the work of any of the following composers?

Bach or Handel
Vivaldi, Albinoni, Corelli ...
Mozart
Richard Strauss
Vaughan Williams
Elliott Carter

(ii) They didn't throw a curve ball and use _"Gabriel's Oboe"_ from _The Mission_?

(iii) Can you ask the instructor?


----------



## confuoco

Probably you have at least idea, from what period this concerto is...classicism, romatism, 20th century?

Concertos mentioned by zigzag are good tips, but it can be also for example concerto by Bohuslav Martinu and some others...


----------



## Rachovsky

I wanted to take AP Music Theory but obviously our stupid school doesn't have it and sadly the online AP course doesn't have it...


----------



## max1024

I am fairly certain that the piece is 20th century. I am not very well versed in 20th century composers, any suggestions?


----------



## zigzag

Richard Strauss, Ralph Vaughan Williams, Bohuslav Martinu and Elliott Carter have been mentioned already. (The Strauss was written post-WWII but sounds post-romantic: it's probably not the one you're looking for.)

You'd also try:

Alec Wilder
Edison Denisov
John Corgliano
Eugene Goossens
Michael Berkeley
William Alwyn
John McCabe
Ross Edwards
Roger Smalley


----------



## Saturnus

Haydn's concerto is probably the most performed oboe concerto. Barber also wrote some Canzona for oboe and strings you can check if nothing rings your bells.


----------



## Bach

Haydn's concerto isn't performed nearly as frequently as Mozart's. Besides, nobody's really sure whether Haydn wrote it or not - I'm inclined to think not. It seems a little clumsy in composition to be the product of such an experienced master.


----------



## Saturnus

Yeah, some think it is the lost Beethoven concerto.


----------

